# Moose Sirloin Tip Roast



## rca dog (Dec 10, 2016)

So here we go, I thought I'd try and meld a few different methods here.  The stuff :













BA7C3928-836B-4CBF-A8BC-70C0C1222793_zpseadzjdtv.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016






Brined and in the fridge :













98AC2C51-A16B-4A3F-B8C8-5FF58F9BA876_zpspj75fsom.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016


















F8166280-4FE8-4B29-AC97-BCF0DD13749B_zpsqdpo1nd4.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 10, 2016






Never mind the Italian sausage, it's a Christmas gift for my sister.

And there she sits until tomorrow.  I will be cold smoking this roast for a couple hours tomorrow am, then doing a salt bake on this roast.  I know it's not a prime rib,but it's a moose I hunted, and I want to make the most of it.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 10, 2016)

can you guys see the pictures ?


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

No, can't see them. There is a preview button so you can preview before you post.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 10, 2016)

hopefully that fixes it


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 10, 2016)

Looking good now.

That moose looks fantastic, nice job.

How are you going to cook it?


----------



## rca dog (Dec 10, 2016)

I"m going to cold smoke for a couple hours with cherry, then use the salt covered way, a la Mr.T. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/175803/mr-ts-fresh-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view

 I'm not sure that's the correct terminology, but basically cover it with salt, and cook until IT reaches 130, then rest for a bit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2016)

Sounds real good!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2016)

Should be tasty! We just did a salt crust prime rib in the Dutch oven. One of my favorite ways to cook them.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 11, 2016)

So of course today is the day my meat thermometer decides it doesn't like me anymore.  I had my suspicions last night while I was cold smoking and it was reading way high.  So I've confirmed it with the ice water\boiling water method, and yep,it's buggered.  It won't read below 80 F, and it seems to pick up actual temp at about 150 F as the water heats up.  It reads 217 when the water is boiling though.  So I certainly can't trust it.  The wife is out getting some Christmas gifts, so hopefully she can find another one today.

The kicker is, is that last week I ordered a Maverick -735, and of course Canada Post tracking says it will be here tomorrow !  Oh well, I am sure I'll find a use for another one.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 11, 2016)

Well we're back in business.  Got a new cheapo thermometer, tested it, and we are good to go.

Took the meat out of the brine, rinsed, patted dry and into the fridge for an hour or so.













9CE773F9-FD40-44E7-B4FE-2A4835433AB1_zpspin94ysa.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






cold smoke for a couple hours













CAADF3C7-9E9E-43CA-93C6-BE62FFD0FB34_zpsld8f8hkq.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






Once this is done smoking, I can get rid of the cold smoke adapter, then get the potatoes and stuffed mushrooms going.


----------



## rca dog (Dec 11, 2016)

Make some bacon bits













A8388D6E-1F50-4BAF-BD0D-77F4BC4FA75F_zpsgw06qqdh.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






Use the bacon fat to coat some potatoes, then kosher salt on the outside













F1EB2B62-5128-4F1C-BDF7-760A6CDC45C1_zpsyjhbhafq.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






A couple portabello mushrooms













70BDF886-BA5E-4B70-A29B-70C7F8924BDA_zps9cvrdwym.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






The mushroom guts, a few bacon bits, a can of tiny shrimp, and a block of cream cheese













3C2FB7A6-3211-47A1-A1C1-9A24A498EAFC_zpsrsy8hf5u.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






And stuffed, ready for the smoker.  I poked a bunch of toothpick holes in the bottom to drain the moisture.













4FB0D785-942D-4AC5-96AC-0720BC84FB4D_zpsuyuhoxkl.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






The roast in the salt













02F5F457-F197-40EB-8236-92A2AF03282F_zpshoilhh96.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






And now we wait, with some whiskey and smoked ice cubes













E6748115-61B3-4A4E-B229-B03F26EB18C0_zpszsxupbln.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 11, 2016






Lets see what happens !


----------



## saxyjaz (Dec 13, 2016)

This all looks amazing! 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## rca dog (Dec 14, 2016)

so after the whiskey, and subsequent events, I forgot to finish this.

About halfway through a 2 hr cold smoke.  It's dripping, I guess I didn't dry it enough ?













7C14B0F5-E14B-47DB-9319-49BD079625AD_zpstszjkht9.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 14, 2016






Anyway, here's the portabellas all finished.  These were pretty much the highlight of the meal.













74FFD5F4-1391-44EC-8203-AD941B92906F_zpsjepmvcob.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 14, 2016


















F7DF43A6-9B52-4508-8683-B9DB92491E74_zps73gmdwas.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 14, 2016






But here is the thing that was supposed to be the highlight, I'm not sure what happened here.  If anyone who has done this can shed some light, I would much appreciate it.  I pulled the meat at 125 IT, and set it aside until the potatoes were done.  Next thing I know, the IT has risen to 150 and still climbing.  I think that the salt cake retained enough heat to push the IT up after it was brought out of the oven.  In the future, when I do this again (and I most certainly will) after I pull the meat, I will get it out of the salt as quick as possible, then rest as normal.













672AFA33-F0E8-454D-81AF-2D4AA402B5D3_zpsrteyhwnx.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 14, 2016


















D029EC10-54C2-4283-B8D7-DD277D0D3257_zpslhw3oidj.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 14, 2016






All in all, it turned out pretty good.  The moose was a bit overdone, but still tender and moist.  The potatoes were great, as was the asparagus with the smoked butter.  Lessons learned.  













BD44FDDE-8F1B-4955-B5B0-F8A650B2FF5D_zpsz7jrtdxg.j



__ rca dog
__ Dec 14, 2016






Until next weekend !  (venison summer sausage coming up ! )


----------

